# show people - comments please! video



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Milo had his first champ show on St Patricks Day - I decided to put him in junior(9-18 months) rather than puppy(6-12 months) as there was a title up for grabs in the junior dog class(its Irelands biggest show of the year)
After months of work he's gotten over his fear of the lead and is walking and also isn't shaking and afraid at shows - and this show was much bigger than what he's usually at!:chili:
So, now I want to perfect this. I know that he needs to carry his head higher - any tips on how to do this? and also anything eles you can see that I can improve on?

There was 3 in his class - an 18 month old, a 13 months old and Milo(10 months) and he came 2nd to the 18 month old and was graded excellent - the top grade:chili:

anyway heres the vid - 



 
Thanks in the advance!


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

It doesn't look like he has much neck, so you won't get high head carriage. It just is not physically possible. A dog should stretch their neck forward a bit when moving. 
I know Soda's body is a little awkward here because he is retrieving, but see how the head is forward?


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

oh right, is there much point in me showing him so?


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

All dogs have faults...none are perfect. If you are concerned if he is show quality or not I would have him evaluated by an experienced breeder or handler in person. I don't have my hands on him and there are people much more experienced than me...but based on the video I do not think he has the ability to have the high head carriage you are probably imagining. If you forced him to move with his head up unnaturally, it would change his movement.


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

okay, thanks 
I had him evaluated by an experianced handler at 4 months old and all was good.
I can see faults in him - I wasn't concerened about is neck but I guess I'll add that to the list. oh well, I had fun showing him the few times


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

amby said:


> okay, thanks
> I had him evaluated by an experianced handler at 4 months old and all was good.
> I can see faults in him - I wasn't concerened about is neck but I guess I'll add that to the list. oh well, I had fun showing him the few times


I would not stop showing him because he may lack the length of neck that you want or think you need. If you watch the video closely when he looks up at you he appears to have sufficient neck. And he looked very nice when stacked on the table. :aktion033:

You might want to practice walking more slowly with him and squeaking a toy to get him to look up rather than at the floor. Have someone video you to see if it makes a difference. I personally think that the faster they move the more they stretch the head forward. Just a thought.

MaryH


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Please don't think I was telling you not to show him. Like I said, every dog has faults. No dog is perfect and every person has their preferences for what faults they don't mind. Ironically I've seen a number of dogs with little neck who have LOVELY fronts...not a bad compromise in my house :thumbsup:





amby said:


> okay, thanks
> I had him evaluated by an experianced handler at 4 months old and all was good.
> I can see faults in him - I wasn't concerened about is neck but I guess I'll add that to the list. oh well, I had fun showing him the few times


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

MaryH said:


> I would not stop showing him because he may lack the length of neck that you want or think you need. If you watch the video closely when he looks up at you he appears to have sufficient neck. And he looked very nice when stacked on the table. :aktion033:
> 
> You might want to practice walking more slowly with him and squeaking a toy to get him to look up rather than at the floor. Have someone video you to see if it makes a difference. I personally think that the faster they move the more they stretch the head forward. Just a thought.
> 
> MaryH


Thanks for the reply.
I know about the walking slower - my friend told me that a few weeks ago but when I try he just pulls on the lead - he had a severe fear of walking on a lead up until about a month ago but I worked hard on it with him and now he loves walking - a little too much and he goes faster:blush:



jmm said:


> Please don't think I was telling you not to show him. Like I said, every dog has faults. No dog is perfect and every person has their preferences for what faults they don't mind. Ironically I've seen a number of dogs with little neck who have LOVELY fronts...not a bad compromise in my house :thumbsup:


thanks again JMM - ah, I know. I just want to keep showing him - I really like it! I bought him as a pet and maybe show him - I thought that if he wasn't good enough that I'd be okay to stop but I've been bitten by the show bug:blush:

He's won quite a bit at open shows - when he's against other breeds(he beat 14 adult other breeds at his first show at 6 months) but we've been finding it hard for him to beat other maltese(but the ones he's come up against so far have all been older but he did beat a 13 month old at that show that the vid is from)

I'm deffo gonna have him evaluated again soon though!

I know that he has the correct bite and I've been told by a maltese judge that he has a nice topline so thats all good.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

I agree with the slowing down but you both look great. And he's still a puppy, so give it some time.


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

bellaratamaltese said:


> I agree with the slowing down but you both look great. And he's still a puppy, so give it some time.


Thanks - I will try the slowing down part now - I'm just so glad he's actually moving after months of him refusing to walk on a lead:blush:


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Have you ever used a clicker before? You can get really precise gaiting speeds as well as getting him to look up at you. If you're interested I can give you some resources.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

amby said:


> Thanks - I will try the slowing down part now - I'm just so glad he's actually moving after months of him refusing to walk on a lead:blush:


Oh BELIEVE ME, I know! I finally have my first show dog Caddy back in the ring after 3 years and 3 litters. I started growing her out to use as an extra dog but she was always sooooo scared in the ring, tail down, back roached, and always hid behind my legs during the down and back. And this was recently also, in a match show I entered her. Then all of a sudden, she got over herself (or maybe it was my power jerky bait she accidently got into and ate a bunch before ring time) but now she's a whole other dog in the ring! Tail up, head up, moving without fear. I have to work on slowing down also with her because that I used to do that to keep her tail from hopefully dropping. She also has little neck so if she isn't walking 'right', she looks like a turtle, LOL.

Yeah for Milo though!! Great work you are doing!


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

jmm said:


> Have you ever used a clicker before? You can get really precise gaiting speeds as well as getting him to look up at you. If you're interested I can give you some resources.


yes, I used a clicker when training him to stand properly when he was younger. I also clicker trained Roxy for obediance.

How would I do it for speed though?


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

bellaratamaltese said:


> Oh BELIEVE ME, I know! I finally have my first show dog Caddy back in the ring after 3 years and 3 litters. I started growing her out to use as an extra dog but she was always sooooo scared in the ring, tail down, back roached, and always hid behind my legs during the down and back. And this was recently also, in a match show I entered her. Then all of a sudden, she got over herself (or maybe it was my power jerky bait she accidently got into and ate a bunch before ring time) but now she's a whole other dog in the ring! Tail up, head up, moving without fear. I have to work on slowing down also with her because that I used to do that to keep her tail from hopefully dropping. She also has little neck so if she isn't walking 'right', she looks like a turtle, LOL.
> 
> Yeah for Milo though!! Great work you are doing!


she sounds just like Milo!
He used to be a bag of nerves at shows but now he's so confident and its just trying to slow him down lol!

I used rescue remedy (can you get that in the US?) and DAP spray for Milo. They are brilliant!


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

First you need to practice your pace. Silly, but I find it helpful to sing a song in my head and stick to the rhythm. You walking at a consistent pace with even steps is 1/2 the solution. If you can get a mirror to watch yourself in, that will really help. You can also put tape on the floor to step on to practice even steps. I would practice this for a couple weeks before you add in the dog. Trust me, I can't count the hours I've spent practicing footwork for obedience. It helps. 
In the meantime, teach your dog a "watch me" cue. Depending on how tall you are, that may be your belt area, elbow, shoulder, or face. You don't want your dog to be uncomfortable when looking up, so do what is comfortable for both of you. I typically lure this behavior. Lure to the spot, click/treat when eye contact to the spot is made. Add a verbal cue, then fade the lure. 
Once you have both of these things, then you can bring your dog in on the walking. Leave the leash loose. Walk at your pace and use your watch me to keep your dog with you and head up. This is one step at a time (click/treat). Once he can do one step, then two (click, treat), etc. Build it slowly. You can add a cue to start off like "let's go". 
Add in turns once you've practiced your footwork and your dog can do 5-6 steps. 
Then you take it out on the town and practice all over! Remember to start over with just the watch me and then building from one step when you add distractions.


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Thanks JMM!
He knows "watch" and I make him to that before we start walking but once he moves he's on a mission!
I will need to dig out the clicker


----------



## nekkidfish (Aug 25, 2009)

I have nothing to offer to the thread, but to congratulate you and Milo!! I think it is so great that you have worked with him to get him past his fears. :aktion033:

Big HUGz! Jules


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Thank you Jules!


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

I do not know anything about showing...just want to say congratulations to you and Milo!!!


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Thanks Donna


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Why would you stop showing him? Aren't you having fun? Look at me, Ava is almost half the size of the other malts, and it's a bit embarrassing sometimes, but we're having a good time. And Stacy is right, recently I've slowed down our walking and she's doing much better now.


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

amby said:


> So, now I want to perfect this. I know that he needs to carry his head higher - any tips on how to do this? and also anything eles you can see that I can improve on?
> -


In the video it looked to me like he was trying to sniff the ground, and for sure that is something you can work on with the leave-it command. I use a clicker for that.

I also would either work with someone else who can watch and tell you (since you will be looking ahead and not be able to see it on your own) or if you can find a mirror to walk near you can see it, this way when you see him with his head up and walking you click and reward. Another thing that can help the head up is a target stick. I have a target click stick. 
Amazon.com: Premier Click Stick Dog Trainer

Keep it up, and keep having fun. You will do fine.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Just want to say that Milo ROCKS the show ring  He is one handsome dude. Don't stop showing if you both are enjoying it.

Have fun guys

Kat


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

2maltmom said:


> Why would you stop showing him? Aren't you having fun? Look at me, Ava is almost half the size of the other malts, and it's a bit embarrassing sometimes, but we're having a good time. And Stacy is right, recently I've slowed down our walking and she's doing much better now.


Thanks for the reply. Makes me remember why I actually started showing him - to spend time with him and have fun!



CloudClan said:


> In the video it looked to me like he was trying to sniff the ground, and for sure that is something you can work on with the leave-it command. I use a clicker for that.
> 
> I also would either work with someone else who can watch and tell you (since you will be looking ahead and not be able to see it on your own) or if you can find a mirror to walk near you can see it, this way when you see him with his head up and walking you click and reward. Another thing that can help the head up is a target stick. I have a target click stick.
> Amazon.com: Premier Click Stick Dog Trainer
> ...


Thanks Carina!



TheMalts&Me said:


> Just want to say that Milo ROCKS the show ring  He is one handsome dude. Don't stop showing if you both are enjoying it.
> 
> Have fun guys
> 
> Kat


Thanks Kat!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I just thought of something else. When I'm walking Ava and her head goes down I sort of pull up gently on the lead and say " "head up"....good girl!". The show leads I have are a padded and thicker white satin material around the neck with a black nylon lead. Because the collar part is wider and a little padded it doesn't hurt her to pull up on it some....and I make sure the it's situated higher and slightly loose so it pulls up somewhat under her chin - am I saying this right? Does it make sense at all? 

Have fun with him!!!! :chili:


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

oh yes, I have those leads aswell - with the satin neck piece. I tried a gentle tug but it makes him worse.

I walks very well to heel off lead and will look up so I guess a lot is down to his fear of the lead aswell - he's still not 100% there.


----------



## ariamaltese (May 10, 2005)

You both look like you are having lots of fun - which is ultimately the most important objective.  Milo is a puppy and he will go through potentially many changes prior to reaching adulthood. It is not uncommon for a puppy to look down in the shoulders (high in the rear) at his age. This is what I saw a bit in your video. However, he looks quite happy to be there and he will serve as a very good teacher for you too in terms if potential future show prospects. I would encourage you to continue to show, have fun and learn everything you can. 

Take care.

Heidi
www.ariamaltse.com


----------



## nekkidfish (Aug 25, 2009)

ariamaltese said:


> You both look like you are having lots of fun - which is ultimately the most important objective.  Milo is a puppy and he will go through potentially many changes prior to reaching adulthood. It is not uncommon for a puppy to look down in the shoulders (high in the rear) at his age. This is what I saw a bit in your video. However, he looks quite happy to be there and he will serve as a very good teacher for you too in terms if potential future show prospects. I would encourage you to continue to show, have fun and learn everything you can.
> 
> Take care.
> 
> ...


OT ... Heidi ... your signature link doesn't work .. might be spelled wrong? Just FYI. 

HUGz! Jules


----------



## ariamaltese (May 10, 2005)

Hi Jules.

Thanks. That was just my typo I believe. I don't know how to do the signature thing, so I just type it. 

Heidi

Here ya go:

www.ariamaltese.com


----------



## notori (Mar 21, 2005)

amby said:


> Milo had his first champ show on St Patricks Day - I decided to put him in junior(9-18 months) rather than puppy(6-12 months) as there was a title up for grabs in the junior dog class(its Irelands biggest show of the year)
> After months of work he's gotten over his fear of the lead and is walking and also isn't shaking and afraid at shows - and this show was much bigger than what he's usually at!:chili:
> So, now I want to perfect this. I know that he needs to carry his head higher - any tips on how to do this? and also anything eles you can see that I can improve on?
> 
> ...


Oh, My goodness! keep showing him, he is still a pup and will keep growing and changing.
Char


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Ahhh, he looked good and he is still so young. As long as you both like it, I would continue. There is one thing though, whoever was taking the video, tell them to hold the camera still, it almost made me drunk looking at it. LOL!!! Good luck to you and Milo!!:chili::chili::chili:


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

Orla, I think it's great what you and Milo have already accomplished in shows. I hope you continue to do it too! (youtube doesn't work for me here, but I bet the both of you looked amazing!). Congratulations!


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

thanks for the comments everyone!

I know Milo isn't the best show dog and will probably never get GS's(points in USA) but he was just bought as a pet and I decided to show him for a while(after I got him evaluated) so I could get to know what showing was all about and hopefully get a show pup by the time he is about 12-18 months but unfortuneatly I've realised that I probably shouldn't get another malt until I am finished with my studies(4 - 6 years time).


----------

